# Beer Kegging Systems



## DrtDoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Who has a beer kegging system and which ones do you suggest for the Barons' 6 gallon kits?? I'm looking for a system that kegs and dispenses beer. 

DrtDoctor


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jun 23, 2006)

These Party Pigs look interesting. Anyone ever try them?

www.partypig.com

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta (Jun 23, 2006)

Never used the party pigs but the Tap-A-Draft system works well. I like to prime the batch with dextrose and then fill plastic bottles and only used the CO2 or N2 cartridges to dispense the beer.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=6780A


The trouble with all these systems including a corny keg setup is that are designed around the standard 5 gallon batch but I just bottle the remaining gallon.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jul 13, 2006)

The tap-a-draft bottles are only 6 liters. So you fill three of them? Do they come with covers for all three? So you only tap one at a time and refrigerate all three?

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes you fill 3 for a normal sized 5 gallon batch and they come with screw-on caps. I normally place my bottles into the wine cellar after I know the beer has carbonated for storage then place in fridge when needed to chill then tap and enjoy.


The only real issue is you have to disturb the sediment in the bottle of the bottle somesince you have to tip the whole thing upright to uncap and tap.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jul 22, 2006)

So for the tap-a-draft this is everything I need?

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=6780A

I"m thinking of going with it.

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta (Jul 23, 2006)

You will also need to get a box of CO2 cartridges:
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5002


----------



## Big Port (Jul 24, 2006)

5 gallons at a time here.......*Edited by: Big Port *


----------



## masta (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet setup!!!!


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jul 24, 2006)

Great looking setup, what's the volume of each of the kegs?

DrtDoctor


----------



## Big Port (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks fellas, each keg holds 5 gallons, there is a 5# CO2 tank in there behind the kegs. It's a more expensive way to go but I am really happy with it.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, I bought the tap-a-draft and recently ordered 3 more bottles. Looks good. Tonight I set about to bottle a Baron's Redwood Ale. My question as I began to fill the bottles is: How much, if any head space should I leave in each bottle? I understand that these bottles can take some pressure and my instinct said to fill them to the top or only leave the smallest of head space. I chickened out and left about an inch and a half so that the head space was a little way down the shoulder of the bottle. I plan to let it carbonate naturally and only use the CO2 for dispensing the beer. I bottled the extra. Should I open one of the traditional bottles and top up each of the big bottles?

Am I ok here?

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta (Aug 30, 2006)

The manufacturer states to leave 1" of head space down from the threads and here are more complete instructions and info:


http://www.sturmanbg.com/products/Directions.pdf


----------



## DrtDoctor (Sep 1, 2006)

Masta,

Thanks for the link. Couldn't find it myself. I left just a little more room at the top than is suggested. I'll probably just leave it alone at this point and hope for the best. What is the purpose of them stressing that the bottles should always remain on their sides?

DrtDoctor


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 5, 2006)

If I had six gallons of beer, I'd keg five gallons in a cornelius keg system like Big Port's and bottle the rest to use for social events and beer competitions. I just bought a freezer to store five kegs, two for beer, one for soda, and two for wine. I'm in the process of building a collar around the freezer so I can add five taps with a drip tray. I have a CO2 tank with two regulators for the beer and soda kegs, and I plan on buying a nitrogen tank for the wine kegs. I plan to keep a basic red and white in each wine keg. There are multiple examples of freezer conversions on the web: 


See, e.g., 


http://www.homebrewadventures.com/articles/article08170301.shtml


http://groups.msn.com/NorthTexasHomeBrewAssociationHomePage/freezerconversion.msnw*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## DrtDoctor (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok, a couple questions. With the Tap-a-draft system, do your PET containers leek slightly? I'm constantly tightening them or else during the carbonation phase these drip just a little. Often they leak even with the tightening.

Also, I'm thinking of making the Brewer's Best Irish Stout. What do I have to do to get that really thick head. I understand there's a special priming sugar? And do I have to use some kind of nitrogen pressure instead of CO2??

Thanks in advance,

What a great forum!!!!

DrtDoctor


----------



## masta (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats up Doc!!! 


I haven't had any caps leak but I do tighten them slightly past hand tight with a pair of channel locks when putting them on. Is it new caps leaking or used ones?








The thick head in stouts comes more from the mixture of gas used (nitrogen and CO2) and pouring method. After a bit more research I found this article which gives a great explanation of how to get and keep a great head on your beer.
http://byo.com/feature/386.html


Try using one CO2 and one Nitrogencartridgefor dispensing your stout and once the glass is almost full push back on the TAD valve to partially open and it will aerate the beer to give you a good head on top.

*To read, print or download Tap-A-Draft Information and directions, **Click Here**Edited by: masta *


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jun 4, 2007)

Having some problems with my Tap a Draft. Last batch was a ale and it started getting VERY foamy. So much so that a pint glass may only have a half inch of beer to start on the bottom. I figured maybe it was the ale. I now have a Dort on and it too is very foamy. I wonder if some maintenance is needed on the tap???

Thanks for any thoughts,

Andy


----------



## masta (Jun 5, 2007)

Drt,


The only issue I havehad with the taps isone that had a leak and allowed all the gas to escape out the small relief valve. I know if you don't open the valveall the way when filling your glass you will get more foam than liquid. It is possible that the tube that exits the tap on the outside isn't opening completely when you turn on the tap. Since the valve stops the flow of beer by pinching the tube off I have had this issue when the taps sit for a while and the tube stays collapsed and then doesn't open fully allowing a good flow of beer.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Masta,

I found a maintenance guide online that says it may be caused by the inside small tube being slightly dislodged. I will check it after this bottle is empty.

DrtDoctor


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 10, 2007)

I got thursty looking at the pics. I was in the restaurant bus
for while be careful with CO2 bottles in the system. If kegs are
not drank rather quickly the tanks will put CO2 in the
beer. CO2 is a bitter taste. Thats why your suppose to pour you
beer in the bottom of the glass and let the CO2 in the head
disapate. the Head on a beer is 25 percent beer so dont through any
away just let the head go down and if you want to cheat just put
your clean finger in the head and it will go down.


----------

